# A woman is marrying her Tetris cartridge



## grossaffe (Jan 9, 2018)

That cartridge completes her row.


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 9, 2018)

Meh, let her marry that cartridge.
It'll certainly outlast her and is still looking pretty in 50 years ;')


----------



## CitizenSnips (Jan 9, 2018)

What the hell


----------



## SirNapkin1334 (Jan 9, 2018)

what has this world turned into


----------



## Futurdreamz (Jan 9, 2018)

Well ok then


----------



## Zabhahs (Jan 9, 2018)

if god hadnt left us before, he certainly did now


----------



## Justinde75 (Jan 9, 2018)

I'd marry my Sonic Adventure Disk for my Dreamcast


----------



## Larsenv (Jan 9, 2018)

> ‘They think it’s weird but I ask them to give me one good reason why I shouldn’t date Tetris and they can’t.’



Just let her marry the cartridge if she wishes to.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 9, 2018)

ehh
perfectly normal
its just florida
but my tetris cart is in better condition


----------



## Zero72463 (Jan 9, 2018)

Will there be other cartridges at the ceremony?


----------



## CallmeBerto (Jan 9, 2018)

Mental health issues are a thing.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 9, 2018)

CallmeBerto said:


> Mental health issues are a thing.


do you know where i can contact her?
i wana get my cart invited to the weding


----------



## DANOMINATOR (Jan 9, 2018)

She got noticed. That's why she did it.


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Jan 9, 2018)

Me in 10 years ngl


----------



## CallmeBerto (Jan 9, 2018)

DANOMINATOR said:


> She got noticed. That's why she did it.



Idk man looking at her I would rate her a 2/10. Not even with the lights off.


----------



## RustInPeace (Jan 9, 2018)

Honestly, if this was 10-15 years ago, where I had no concept of marriages and divorce rates, I would think this is stupid. Now? Come on, this means their marriage will last a long time.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 9, 2018)

I think we all died a little on the inside after hearing this news. Ouch.


----------



## xpoverzion (Jan 9, 2018)

I'm not surprised.  Humanity is socially, and morally falling apart in this impersonal digital age.  You are going to see more and more if this idiotic behavior.  I have already noticed that more and more people have deeper emotions for a cat/dog than they could ever have for a human being.  Half the population is gay anymore, and more and more people are turning to beastiality with their pets.  Not a good recipe for avoiding extinction.  Great to be a human living in this modern day and age due to all the comforts, and technologies.  But sad in many ways at the same time.


----------



## weatMod (Jan 9, 2018)

"I think Tetris is so beautiful, he is about perfection and he stimulates your mind"
guess she hasn't heard that Tetris carts are gender fluid otherkin


----------



## ForeverEternal (Jan 9, 2018)

She may not have a NES, but we already know where she is going to introduce her husband.


----------



## Chary (Jan 9, 2018)

Why...why is it always Florida? Crazy-central.


----------



## Ricken (Jan 9, 2018)

Just smile and nod


----------



## SuzieJoeBob (Jan 9, 2018)

Well, she has discovered a whole new meaning to "blowing a cartridge"...


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 9, 2018)

DinohScene said:


> Meh, let her marry that cartridge.
> It'll certainly outlast her and is still looking pretty in 50 years ;')


Fucking savage but true


----------



## duffmmann (Jan 9, 2018)

People have all sorts of strange conditions that I can't begin to understand because my brain isn't wired like that.  But if this makes her happy and she isn't hurting anyone, I see no reason to not just let her be.


----------



## BlackWizzard17 (Jan 9, 2018)

Why though??? Tetris for Game boy is far superior.


----------



## KingVamp (Jan 9, 2018)

inb4 Someone connects every abnormal news and behaviors to the LGBT. 


Anyway, doesn't look like anything can be done for this, but it isn't like this marriage is official and she isn't harming anyone,


----------



## Xanthe (Jan 9, 2018)

I'm going to fuck the shit out of my "Mario Kart: Double Dash" disc.


----------



## master801 (Jan 9, 2018)

/r/nottheonion


----------



## chrisrlink (Jan 9, 2018)

worse than a crush on an older version of a poke girl (I call dibs on Dawn >.>  )


----------



## Spectral Blizzard (Jan 9, 2018)

Oh my god.
Idiocy at its highest.
Society at its lowest.
The shitstorm not escalated yet.
The capabilities not fully maxed out.

What is our world coming to?


----------



## Argonitious (Jan 9, 2018)

Um... wow. That's all I can say.


----------



## RustInPeace (Jan 9, 2018)

Chary said:


> Why...why is it always Florida? Crazy-central.



If it's not Florida, it's Texas.


----------



## godreborn (Jan 9, 2018)

Xanthe said:


> I'm going to fuck the shit out of my "Mario Kart: Double Dash" disc.



lol.  this reminds me of those prank phone calls to Microsoft in which the caller said he had accidentally gotten his dick stuck in the disc drive while fucking his Xbox 360.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Jan 9, 2018)

godreborn said:


> lol.  this reminds me of those prank phone calls to Microsoft in which the caller said he had accidentally gotten his dick stuck in the disc drive while fucking his Xbox 360.


lmao, I had to google that.


----------



## HamBone41801 (Jan 9, 2018)

CallmeBerto said:


> Mental health issues are a thing.


yes, But I'd say this one is one the where you can just let them be.


----------



## ThoD (Jan 9, 2018)

xpoverzion said:


> I'm not surprised.  Humanity is socially, and morally falling apart in this impersonal digital age.  You are going to see more and more if this idiotic behavior.  I have already noticed that more and more people have deeper emotions for a cat/dog than they could ever have for a human being.  Half the population is gay anymore, and more and more people are turning to beastiality with their pets.  Not a good recipe for avoiding extinction.  Great to be a human living in this modern day and age due to all the comforts, and technologies.  But sad in many ways at the same time.


Actually, it's a great recipe for avoiding extinction! It's natural selection at it's finest, in 1-2 generations, after all these retards have died out, humanity may only be a fraction of what it should be, but at least it will be almost entirely reasonable and somewhat intelligent people! Looks like we will avoid idiocracy...


----------



## GameSystem (Jan 9, 2018)

xpoverzion said:


> I'm not surprised.  Humanity is socially, and morally falling apart in this impersonal digital age.  You are going to see more and more if this idiotic behavior.  I have already noticed that more and more people have deeper emotions for a cat/dog than they could ever have for a human being.  Half the population is gay anymore, and more and more people are turning to beastiality with their pets.  Not a good recipe for avoiding extinction.  Great to be a human living in this modern day and age due to all the comforts, and technologies.  But sad in many ways at the same time.





I'm surprised nobody made any communism references since Tetris was made in Russia.

EDIT: To clarify, conspiracy theorists would say something like the Tetris theme song is a sleeper-cell cue that caused her to convert and now she is a foreign agent.


----------



## KlasseyKreations (Jan 9, 2018)

now i've seen everything, but still surprise me


----------



## Viri (Jan 9, 2018)

See, this is why physical > digital!


----------



## BlueFox gui (Jan 9, 2018)

let her do it guys
it even looks like that everybody forgot about the guy who married his 3DS lol


----------



## laudern (Jan 9, 2018)

I guarantee that cartridge is going to get a good blow on the wedding night.


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 9, 2018)

BlackWizzard17 said:


> Why though??? Tetris for Game boy is far superior.


Tengen Tetris on NES is even better.


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Jan 9, 2018)

Where's Lord Beerus when you need him


----------



## Super.Nova (Jan 9, 2018)

Everyday, we stray further from God


----------



## godreborn (Jan 9, 2018)

is the woman a "top loader"?


----------



## GhostLatte (Jan 9, 2018)

Of course this comes from Florida.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 9, 2018)

Tetris? Yuck. I'm married to a Doctor Mario cartridge, and he really is a painkiller.


----------



## Yonatan (Jan 9, 2018)

... I have nothin to say on this subject , I am stunned ...


----------



## brickmii82 (Jan 9, 2018)

I’m appaled! I never thought Tetris was cheating.....


----------



## Stephano (Jan 9, 2018)

*See's title*
Wut the heck

"A Florida Women is said..."
Oh, that explains it.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 9, 2018)

Idiots like her are the reason I can't get a girlfriend. Go fig. Selfish pleb.


----------



## DarthDub (Jan 9, 2018)

I feel sorry for her calculator.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Jan 9, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> Idiots like her are the reason I can't get a girlfriend. Go fig. Selfish pleb.


Yeah, _that's _the reason...


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 9, 2018)

you muricans get more and more weirder every damn year....


----------



## ThoD (Jan 9, 2018)

Bladexdsl said:


> you muricans get more and more weirder every damn year....


True and perhaps in a decade or two they'll be weird enough to rival you Aussies


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 9, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> Idiots like her are the reason I can't get a girlfriend. Go fig. Selfish pleb.


No offence, but I'm pretty sure there are other reasons.


----------



## brickmii82 (Jan 9, 2018)

What happens if she takes Tetris to a friends house and they slide him into their NES? Will she accuse Tetris of cheating? Will she say her friend is trying to steal her hubby?


----------



## Taleweaver (Jan 9, 2018)

I get the "being in love with an object" thing. But what's with the marriage? I mean...not to be close minded, but a marriage isn't legal until both parties willingly accept to it. And on behalf of the cartridge (the to-be husband), I really don't think it's going to acknowledge that.


----------



## MeAndHax (Jan 9, 2018)

Dat sad moment when a cartridge has a wife

And ur still single 2018


----------



## Beerus (Jan 9, 2018)

virginity protection level 100


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 9, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> No offence, but I'm pretty sure there are other reasons.



*Sigh* I should've kept my mouth shut. Perhaps it's time I make a blog on what's been going on.

I deserved that..


----------



## godreborn (Jan 9, 2018)

Beerus said:


> virginity protection level 100



she'll use the game genie as protection.  that way the board isn't exposed.


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 9, 2018)

brickmii82 said:


> What happens if she takes Tetris to a friends house and they slide him into their NES? Will she accuse Tetris of cheating? Will she say her friend is trying to steal her hubby?


Only if Tetris gets mounted on a Game Genie.


----------



## brickmii82 (Jan 9, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> Only if Tetris gets mounted “by” a Game Genie.



Fixed that for you


----------



## Beerus (Jan 9, 2018)

would dumping that tetris cartridge and uploading the rom count as  porn/nudes?


----------



## godreborn (Jan 9, 2018)

maybe it would be better if the game had one of those plastic dust covers.  I can just imagine what that game has been through.

will her copy of yoshi's cookie get jealous and refuse to work in a legitimate nes?


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 9, 2018)

Okay, 


Beerus said:


> would dumping that tetris cartridge and uploading the rom count as  porn/nudes?


this made me laugh more than I expected


----------



## godreborn (Jan 9, 2018)

Beerus said:


> would dumping that tetris cartridge and uploading the rom count as  porn/nudes?



amateur porn - the best kind.  the money shot is when the game glitches out on her.


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Jan 9, 2018)

Is this worst? If so please make another thread!

http://www.702.co.za/articles/14669...agon-ball-z-s-android-18-and-it-s-complicated

https://www.facebook.com/Android18isBae/?fref=photo


----------



## linuxares (Jan 9, 2018)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> Is this worst? If so please make another thread!
> 
> http://www.702.co.za/articles/14669...agon-ball-z-s-android-18-and-it-s-complicated
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/Android18isBae/?fref=photo


Meh kind of the same shit with the dude pretending to be married to a Twilight Sparkle plushie


----------



## Shadow#1 (Jan 9, 2018)

Legally speaking cant be done because a object such as a cart cant sign papers that's another reason u cant marry your cat or dog or animal family member


----------



## falconcrest (Jan 9, 2018)

Zabhahs said:


> if god hadnt left us before, he certainly did now


ya got that right...


SirNapkin1334 said:


> what has this world turned into


mashed potatoes with a side of brainless and a dash of stupidity with insane sauce on top...


----------



## Alex4U (Jan 9, 2018)

I'd marry my Snivy plush for sure.

Leave me alone now!


----------



## wicksand420 (Jan 9, 2018)

That's going to be an awkward honeymoon, someone please tell her to use protection, you don't want to start a marriage off with a pregnancy!
Tetris Jr. anyone?

Or, I wonder if she got the box it came in, wait, no, thats her.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 9, 2018)

wicksand420 said:


> That's going to be an awkward honeymoon


something like this


----------



## kehkou (Jan 9, 2018)

Not too bad for a middle-aged game.


Shadow#1 said:


> Legally speaking cant be done because a object such as a cart cant sign papers that's another reason u cant marry your cat or dog or animal family member


It will be signed "10NES".


----------



## wicksand420 (Jan 9, 2018)

I thought it looked a little beat up. she must be an abuser.


----------



## RustInPeace (Jan 9, 2018)

You know this has brought up countless thoughts of sex with a Nintendo cartridge. Those corners on her lady bits, or even on her anus, strapping a dildo to the cartridge and directing it inside her. Things that probably exist already in video and picture form in the deepest recesses of internet space, that I don't even want to try and find.

But really, if she's truly happy with this, what's the problem? It's weird but harmless, it's strange but nice. I just really hope this isn't called out via Dr. Phil, fuck that guy. Let the woman be happy.


----------



## wicksand420 (Jan 9, 2018)

I'm just saying from a parental standpoint, I hope that her parents aren't expecting grand kids


----------



## 330 (Jan 9, 2018)

ThoD said:


> Actually, it's a great recipe for avoiding extinction! It's natural selection at it's finest, in 1-2 generations, after all these retards have died out, humanity may only be a fraction of what it should be, but at least it will be almost entirely reasonable and somewhat intelligent people! Looks like we will avoid idiocracy...


Let me get this straight: you're judging a woman that recognizes that she has a mental illness and, rather than going through costly and painful therapy, she decides to embrace a harmless thing like loving an object? What about all the people that are bigots, that steal, that kill, that rape and so on while having a smile on their faces? These people will always exist, yet you're more concerned with a woman marrying a Tetris cartridge. I get all the stupid jokes, but this is going way too far. I'd rather see 1000 people marrying their fleshlights than see 10 murderers.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jan 9, 2018)

I hope it was on amicable terms.
Poor Pierre, he may have been a little nerdy, but he was someone you could always count with.


----------



## OrGoN3 (Jan 9, 2018)

I've been saying it for years, and now here is my definitive proof that women are crazy!!


----------



## Catsinabucket (Jan 9, 2018)

KingVamp said:


> inb4 Someone connects every abnormal news and behaviors to the LGBT.





xpoverzion said:


> You are going to see more and more if this idiotic behavior.  I have already noticed that more and more people have deeper emotions for a cat/dog than they could ever have for a human being. * Half the population is gay anymore*, and more and more people are turning to beastiality with their pets.



Bit of a stretch but close enough


----------



## KingVamp (Jan 9, 2018)

Catsinabucket said:


> Bit of a stretch but close enough


I was referring to that. Your quote that is.


----------



## Catsinabucket (Jan 9, 2018)

KingVamp said:


> I was referring to that.



Whoops, my bad!


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 9, 2018)

Chucking her in an insane asylum would be better than cheering her on.

Marrying an inanimate object. How did the Cartridge give consent to that?


----------



## mikey420 (Jan 9, 2018)

Legally speaking I don't think the state of Florida would recognize that union.... further more this young woman does not need encouragement for I'll behaviors... she if anything needs help harmless though her illness may be. Though in all honesty I don't really care what happens anymore. I'm sure trump will see to it that the nation is bathed in nuclear fire anyway.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jan 9, 2018)

StarGazerTom said:


> Marrying an inanimate object. How did the Cartridge give consent to that?


Since when have cartridges the right to give consent or the right to oppose and why should they have it?
Don't tell me someone would be "raping their vibrator" because they didn't ask for consent.

PS: Yeah, she probably has a couple of missing screws in the head, but IMHO this is completely harmless.
PS2: And by completely harmless, I mean for anybody else... She probably will end up harming herself, but that is something I shouldn't give a fuck about, I'm not a charity (?)... or perhaps I "recognize the right of everybody to lead themselves to isolation, failure and dispair" (/s?).


----------



## Searinox (Jan 9, 2018)

"Florida woman..." okay nothing to see here.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Jan 9, 2018)

xpoverzion said:


> I'm not surprised.  Humanity is socially, and morally falling apart in this impersonal digital age.  You are going to see more and more if this idiotic behavior.  I have already noticed that more and more people have deeper emotions for a cat/dog than they could ever have for a human being.  Half the population is gay anymore, and more and more people are turning to beastiality with their pets.  Not a good recipe for avoiding extinction.  Great to be a human living in this modern day and age due to all the comforts, and technologies.  But sad in many ways at the same time.


this behavior has been described for many decades, like most supposed modern ailments such as ADHD or burn out can be found in old texts.
nothing to do with morals falling apart, only old, way way too old institutions being opened up beyond stupid tradition.


----------



## Beerus (Jan 9, 2018)

is it just me or does this remind u guys about the guy who married a ds lite in japan


----------



## smileyhead (Jan 9, 2018)

What the actual fuck?


----------



## Beerus (Jan 9, 2018)

well screw the ds guy 
found somthing better a guy married his waifu pillow 
http://metro.co.uk/2010/03/09/man-marries-pillow-154906/


----------



## Hells Malice (Jan 9, 2018)

The fuck did I just read


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 9, 2018)

Beerus said:


> well screw the ds guy
> found somthing better a guy married his waifu pillow
> http://metro.co.uk/2010/03/09/man-marries-pillow-154906/


I'll one up all of you.

Woman marries a Bridge: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ries-bridge-France--gets-mayors-blessing.html
Woman wanted to marry (And I believe did) marry a tree: https://www.elitedaily.com/news/world/woman-marrying-tree-best-sex/977768


----------



## DjoeN (Jan 9, 2018)

I see it daily, people with there smartphone!!!

- They go everywhere with it
- Sleep with it
- Walk with it
- Talk to it
- Love it
- Argue with it
- Get angry at it
- Make it up again
- Touch it in all places
- Dress it
- Clean it
- And all other kind off intimite stuff, we don't wanna talk about
- And Ditch it to replace with another
- Think back at it
- Talk about the good times with it

So you can say, the're married with it


----------



## 330 (Jan 9, 2018)

Beerus said:


> well screw the ds guy
> found somthing better a guy married his waifu pillow
> http://metro.co.uk/2010/03/09/man-marries-pillow-154906/


----------



## LuigiXL (Jan 9, 2018)

Wait til Columns hears about this!


----------



## Thelonewolf88 (Jan 9, 2018)

This would have put you into an Mental Asylum years ago and just goes to show how much delusional and psychotic mental health issues these days makes publicity and everyone is okay about it.  Sorry, but I think this woman needs a psychiatrist and therapy sessions to manage this _objectophilia_, as this is not something to joke about.


----------



## CallmeBerto (Jan 9, 2018)

...why did this make front page?

To laugh at her? To "start a conversation" about mental health issues? Why?


----------



## linuxares (Jan 9, 2018)

Not to be like that but does this really count as news worthy? She obviously have a mental disorder/weird fetish. These articles serves nothing than clickbait and then a make fun off/hatestorm.


----------



## Psi-hate (Jan 9, 2018)

CallmeBerto said:


> ...why did this make front page?
> 
> To laugh at her? To "start a conversation" about mental health issues? Why?


I don't see a point, it's a gag thread now. The fact that it's front page really goes to show that people are gonna trivialize mental health issues despite the type of community the forum is running..


----------



## kbmarinha (Jan 9, 2018)

It will be funny their honeymoon. Tetris is the right game for this job, it's nothing more than fitting pieces


----------



## Ritsuki (Jan 9, 2018)

And every day we stray further from God's Light...

Seriously though, I can't understand how the hell we can let people marry objects, but same-sex marriage? "No no no no, that's unatural"


----------



## Issac (Jan 9, 2018)

CallmeBerto said:


> ...why did this make front page?
> 
> To laugh at her? To "start a conversation" about mental health issues? Why?





Psi-hate said:


> I don't see a point, it's a gag thread now. The fact that it's front page really goes to show that people are gonna trivialize mental health issues despite the type of community the forum is running..



Someone marrying a GAME CARTRIDGE, getting front paged on a GAMING site... Not to laugh at, not to ridicule, not to start a discussion about mental health. This is something that happened, and it has connections to the gaming world. That's all there is to it.
Don't project your own biases, thoughts and opinions on others.


----------



## leon315 (Jan 9, 2018)

but it won't fit in, how can it fit in ??


----------



## Spectral Blizzard (Jan 9, 2018)

This got front page?
All these people must be living in Florida!
What us it with Florida, the 80s, and children getting murdered these days?


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jan 9, 2018)

leon315 said:


> but it won't fit in, how can it fit in ??


You know about cartridge adapters, right? /s


----------



## leon315 (Jan 9, 2018)

sarkwalvein said:


> You know about cartdridge adapters, right? /s


never heard about it, can u find me a picture about it?


----------



## Dr.Hacknik (Jan 9, 2018)

So, does that mean that the Tetris movie is going to be her child?


----------



## Spectral Blizzard (Jan 9, 2018)

Dr.Hacknik said:


> So, does that mean that the Tetris movie is going to be her child?


Oh, hell no.


----------



## Dr.Hacknik (Jan 9, 2018)

Issac said:


> Someone marrying a GAME CARTRIDGE, getting front paged on a GAMING site... Not to laugh at, not to ridicule, not to start a discussion about mental health. This is something that happened, and it has connections to the gaming world. That's all there is to it.
> Don't project your own biases, thoughts and opinions on others.


So the only reason it was front paged was because of that. 
Seems quite sad really.

It's no different from her liking a fucking calculator. But a Tetris cart... Now that makes it interesting.

Sorry, but I don't agree with that statement or decision at all. Just my opinion.


----------



## Ritsuki (Jan 9, 2018)

Dr.Hacknik said:


> So the only reason it was front paged was because of that.
> Seems quite sad really.
> 
> It's no different from her liking a fucking calculator. But a Tetris cart... Now that makes it interesting.
> ...



Genuine question, do you feel the same about the news about people with video game addiction dying in front of their console, or the ones that forgot to feed their children?


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 9, 2018)

This kinda crap happens all the time.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jan 9, 2018)

leon315 said:


> never heard about it, can u find me a picture about it?





Spoiler: NSFW


----------



## Dr.Hacknik (Jan 9, 2018)

Ritsuki said:


> Genuine question, do you feel the same about the news about people with video game addiction dying in front of their console, or the ones that forgot to feed their children?


That's just inexcusable. Dying due to exhaustion is a serious matter, but can get prevented easily. Not feeding their children though, never heard of that one.

On the other hand, presenting this article and it's stupidity is, well, pointless. It only Sparks unwanted controversial topics.
My personal opinion being that this is inhumane. She shouldn't be marrying a object. An object without emotions, or any form of life. Not only is it disappointing, but also just plain stupid. Honestly, this woman needs some mental aid.

So yes, I don't believe that this article is necessary or for that matter, needs to be on the front page. Especially when the mods clearly say, that it was for the sole reason that she was marrying a Tetris cart. It could've been anything else, and it wouldn't get front page. That just goes to show, that any controversial article, dumb or other, gets featured sometimes.


----------



## The Frenchman (Jan 9, 2018)

Why do you think the edge is so messed up? Excessive rubbing.


----------



## Deleted-355425 (Jan 9, 2018)

What happens when that Game breaks?


----------



## Issac (Jan 9, 2018)

Dr.Hacknik said:


> That's just inexcusable. Dying due to exhaustion is a serious matter, but can get prevented easily. Not feeding their children though, never heard of that one.
> 
> On the other hand, presenting this article and it's stupidity is, well, pointless. It only Sparks unwanted controversial topics.
> My personal opinion being that this is inhumane. She shouldn't be marrying a object. An object without emotions, or any form of life. Not only is it disappointing, but also just plain stupid. Honestly, this woman needs some mental aid.
> ...


It should be said, I'm not the one who put it on the front page, and I don't know the exact reason behind it. But I can't think it's for the reason "Lololol check out this stupid mofo" as some of you think it is. Not "We need to seriously discuss mental health issues" either.
If some of you want to discuss any of those views on this matter, that's fine. But the purpose of front paging it isn't with any set agenda.

Sure, we could've featured someone marrying a calculator or a chair or whatever, but 1: this is a news article that has popped up now. 2: A calculator or a game cartridge, which makes more sense to feature on a gaming site?


----------



## suzsuzuki (Jan 9, 2018)

It happens on Japan every week...


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jan 9, 2018)

Issac said:


> Sure, we could've featured someone marrying a calculator or a chair or whatever, but 1: this is a news article that has popped up now. 2: A calculator or a game cartridge, which makes more sense to feature on a gaming site?


But poor Pierre... So that was the reason for the breakup, he just wasn't into videogames... what a cruel world this is.


----------



## leon315 (Jan 9, 2018)

sarkwalvein said:


> Spoiler: NSFW


holy shit, MIND BLOW


----------



## smashbro596 (Jan 9, 2018)

before people will say my relationship with an indonesian woman is weird. 
it isn't as weird as this.


----------



## Lukerz (Jan 9, 2018)

Soon I will be able to marry nothing! I can marry matterless space! Wow!


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jan 9, 2018)

Lukerz said:


> Soon I will be able to marry nothing! I can marry matterless space! Wow!


If that is your thing...
I am still trying to get a yes from Alpha Centauri.


----------



## Taleweaver (Jan 9, 2018)

kehkou said:


> Not too bad for a middle-aged game.


Yeah...you can say what you want, but at least the cartridge is old enough (34 years) to actually marry.


----------



## Kourin (Jan 9, 2018)

Zero72463 said:


> Will there be other cartridges at the ceremony?


I hear Megman 2 might be making an appearance.


----------



## 330 (Jan 9, 2018)

mech said:


> What happens when that Game breaks?


Considering how sturdy NES cartridges are, it's very unlikely.

Also she probably filed insurance.


----------



## linuxares (Jan 9, 2018)

mech said:


> What happens when that Game breaks?


Until death do you apart?


----------



## Pluupy (Jan 9, 2018)

I wonder if flashcarts like R4 and CycloDS are considered criminals by her.


----------



## supergamer368 (Jan 9, 2018)

I bet that cartridge will get blown a lot


----------



## linuxares (Jan 9, 2018)

Pluupy said:


> I wonder if flashcarts like R4 and CycloDS are considered criminals by her.


Nah they are little people


----------



## ScienceBETCH (Jan 9, 2018)

xpoverzion said:


> I'm not surprised.  Humanity is socially, and morally falling apart in this impersonal digital age.  You are going to see more and more if this idiotic behavior.  I have already noticed that more and more people have deeper emotions for a cat/dog than they could ever have for a human being.  Half the population is gay anymore, and more and more people are turning to beastiality with their pets.  Not a good recipe for avoiding extinction.  Great to be a human living in this modern day and age due to all the comforts, and technologies.  But sad in many ways at the same time.


wow
like really wow
im not gonna comment on your ideas but
how long have you been waiting to post that
you even paid attention to the punctuation rules and stuff
i think you can actually be a good author


----------



## Pluupy (Jan 9, 2018)

Issac said:


> Sure, we could've featured someone marrying a calculator or a chair or whatever, but 1: this is a news article that has popped up now. 2: A calculator or a game cartridge, which makes more sense to feature on a gaming site?


Well if they're going to feature it here, we better get a video of her playing said Tetris game and being good at it that she would be an honorable mention on the front page. Otherwise, this is barely relevant to actual gaming.


----------



## gnmmarechal (Jan 9, 2018)

The fuck. I have two tetris cartridges, but I can't decide which one I like the most


----------



## Pluupy (Jan 9, 2018)

BlueFox gui said:


> let her do it guys
> it even looks like that everybody forgot about the guy who married his 3DS lol


He didn't marry the DS, he married a character from a DS game.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Jan 9, 2018)

Pluupy said:


> He didn't marry the DS, he married a character from a DS game.


still married the console


----------



## MeAndHax (Jan 9, 2018)

Dat moment when GBATemp news reporters run out of ideas and report about some random shit lol


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 9, 2018)

what's she going to do next stick it up her crack?


----------



## supergamer368 (Jan 9, 2018)

Bladexdsl said:


> what's she going to do next stick it up her crack?


She’s gonna blow on it really hard


----------



## jt_1258 (Jan 9, 2018)

Still doesn't beat this http://www.cnn.com/2009/WORLD/asiapcf/12/16/japan.virtual.wedding/index.html


----------



## DeadlyFoez (Jan 9, 2018)

the_randomizer said:


> I think we all died a little on the inside after hearing this news. Ouch.


I am perfectly content knowing that this weirdo is unavailable to men. Doesn't hurt me one bit that she took herself off the dating market.


----------



## Alkéryn (Jan 9, 2018)

Natural selection


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jan 9, 2018)

Alkéryn said:


> Natural selection


More reason not to get so worked up, this will not be harmful even for future generation, genetically speaking.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 9, 2018)

DeadlyFoez said:


> I am perfectly content knowing that this weirdo is unavailable to men. Doesn't hurt me one bit that she took herself off the dating market.



That's is very true.


----------



## digipimp75 (Jan 9, 2018)

that's a woman?


----------



## Jonna (Jan 9, 2018)

Damn, you guys.

It's one thing to make fun of it, but some of you are condemning her for it. Does it affect you that much? Does the personal want that doesn't hurt any one else of an individual you don't even know or will get to know affect you personally?

I remember topics of people dressing up in fur costumes and getting married or having sex having the same sort of reactions and people calling them out to be scum of the earth and condemning their actions. This would have been maybe 10 or 15 years ago. Now they're called furries, and it's controversial to say the same sorts of things. There's definitely some even on this forum, some of you obvious about it and some more shy. Doesn't affect their ability to be here and make friends, and some are amazing contributors.

Welp, there was my rant. Sorry to be the party pooper of the topic.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jan 9, 2018)

Jonna said:


> I remember topics of people dressing up in fur costumes and getting married or having sex having the same sort of reactions and people calling them out to be scum of the earth and condemning their actions.


I know, it is weird how offended people get for things that are not their bussiness.
As far as I'm concerned, and as long as it is not harmful for others, laissez faire. It's their life after all.


----------



## Ritsuki (Jan 9, 2018)

Dr.Hacknik said:


> That's just inexcusable. Dying due to exhaustion is a serious matter, but can get prevented easily. Not feeding their children though, never heard of that one.
> 
> On the other hand, presenting this article and it's stupidity is, well, pointless. It only Sparks unwanted controversial topics.
> My personal opinion being that this is inhumane. She shouldn't be marrying a object. An object without emotions, or any form of life. Not only is it disappointing, but also just plain stupid. Honestly, this woman needs some mental aid.
> ...



I get your point and I actually agree, just want to know where and how you draw your limit. The original article was written just for the sake of getting views and that's wrong. But on the other hand, that brings another problem to light : why people expose themselves? Why others are attracted to that kind of stories and feel obligated to insult or mock? How can we prevent this? Do we have to censor ourselves because some people can't have a mature discussion? I'm really asking thoses questions, not trying to make a point or something, I really want to know your point of view on that matter  

But for the video game related arguments, I'm with staff there, we've seen things on the first page that were way less video game related and nobody bat an eye. To be honest I didn't know objectphilia was a thing before that. 

For the baby dying story,  I would be happy to give you sources if you're interested, just not right now I'm on my phone and I'm already making an effort to write, even if I hate writing on phones.


----------



## Necron (Jan 9, 2018)

> ‘They think it’s weird but I ask them to give me one good reason why I shouldn’t date Tetris and they can’t.’


The cart can't consent


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jan 9, 2018)

Necron said:


> The cart can't consent





sarkwalvein said:


> Since when have cartridges the right to give consent or the right to oppose and why should they have it?
> Don't tell me someone would be "raping their vibrator" because they didn't ask for consent.


----------



## PICTOCHAT (Jan 9, 2018)

sarkwalvein said:


> But poor Pierre... So that was the reason for the breakup, he just wasn't into videogames... what a cruel world this is.


She could've gotten one of those calculators with installable games that people made (like the TI-84)


----------



## Kubas_inko (Jan 9, 2018)

It will be awkward, when they ask the cartridge for "yes", but there will be just silence.


----------



## ArugulaZ (Jan 9, 2018)

What a weirdo. If you're going to marry Tetris, make it the Tengen version.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jan 9, 2018)

That's enough internet for today...


----------



## SG854 (Jan 9, 2018)

I guess dating an actual human the odds were STACKED against her.
So she went digital.


----------



## Zense (Jan 9, 2018)

DarthDub said:


> I feel sorry for her calculator.


Actually, you should be happy for it.


----------



## cvskid (Jan 9, 2018)

This isn't even that big of a deal considering something similar happened a while back.


----------



## MushGuy (Jan 9, 2018)

Has she considered going to a mental health institute? Has anyone actually considered taking her there?


----------



## Joom (Jan 9, 2018)

RustInPeace said:


> Honestly, if this was 10-15 years ago, where I had no concept of marriages and divorce rates, I would think this is stupid. Now? Come on, this means their marriage will last a long time.


Except she gave a name and personality to her calculator, which she broke up with for Tetris. At any time this relationship can turn south because of this imaginary personality. In reality I see this lady becoming horribly depressed later in life, which is incredibly sad.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Jan 9, 2018)

MeAndHax said:


> Dat moment when GBATemp news reporters run out of ideas and report about some random shit lol



bla bla bla and a couple of other quotes I can’t be bothered to quote here:

Seriously, you guys bashing the site and reporters need to chill. First off, this came from a piece of junk regular, not gbatemp’s staff. If you need something to bash on, bash me (I can take it).

Second, this piece of shit regular couldn’t care less about views, clickbait, internet points or the sort (hint: I don’t get paid nor do I get access to the secret porn section and neither do the reporters, unlike those from other news sites who do this for a living and may be under pressure to reach their weekly quota or something. This may be a shock but this community is actually run by the community!). I do this for fun and for the sake of improving my lackluster writing skills.

Third, the woman in question surely did the interview voluntarily, fully aware that it will be covered, frontpaged and commented on by gaming news outlets and its readers.

Fourth, if you have a problem with something like that being front paged, are you going to other sites and question why they front paged their stories, too?

And lastly, did I mention that you guys need to chill?


----------



## bi388 (Jan 9, 2018)

xpoverzion said:


> I'm not surprised.  Humanity is socially, and morally falling apart in this impersonal digital age.  You are going to see more and more if this idiotic behavior.  I have already noticed that more and more people have deeper emotions for a cat/dog than they could ever have for a human being.  Half the population is gay anymore, and more and more people are turning to beastiality with their pets.  Not a good recipe for avoiding extinction.  Great to be a human living in this modern day and age due to all the comforts, and technologies.  But sad in many ways at the same time.


Ok so. 1. Half the population is not gay wtf? 2. Even if they were, how is that a sign of us falling apart socially in the digital age? Being gay has no connection to technology. Are you saying gay people socialize less? And are you implying being gay is wrong? Cause if so fuck off with your homophobia. 3. Pretty sure the amount of bestiality in the world is going no where but down considering we now have all kids of laws that I'm sure 99.9% of people support against bestiality, and it was much more common thousands of years ago. 4. The human species population is way to goddamn high, we could afford to lose a billion or two due to people reproducing less. There would be more food to go around and less destruction to the planet.


----------



## TetrisWoman (Jan 9, 2018)

"Suffer" lol I enjoy every minute of it


----------



## Joom (Jan 9, 2018)

TetrisWoman said:


> "Suffer" lol I enjoy every minute of it


Lolwut? Speaking of the devil.


----------



## brickmii82 (Jan 9, 2018)

TetrisWoman said:


> "Suffer" lol I enjoy every minute of it


Pics or you ain’t her.


----------



## supergamer368 (Jan 9, 2018)

TetrisWoman said:


> "Suffer" lol I enjoy every minute of it


Did you really just make an account named after this article and whatnot just to say that?


----------



## Joom (Jan 9, 2018)

xpoverzion said:


> I'm not surprised.  Humanity is socially, and morally falling apart in this impersonal digital age.  You are going to see more and more if this idiotic behavior.  I have already noticed that more and more people have deeper emotions for a cat/dog than they could ever have for a human being.  Half the population is gay anymore, and more and more people are turning to beastiality with their pets.  Not a good recipe for avoiding extinction.  Great to be a human living in this modern day and age due to all the comforts, and technologies.  But sad in many ways at the same time.


Citation needed.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jan 9, 2018)

TetrisWoman said:


> "Suffer" lol I enjoy every minute of it


Why must people make fake accounts for poor troll attempts? :|


----------



## Joom (Jan 9, 2018)

Memoir said:


> Why must people make fake accounts for poor troll attempts? :|


Wait for the shoe on the head before calling troll.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jan 9, 2018)

Joom said:


> Wait for the shoe on the head before calling troll.



It's so blatantly obvious it's not even funny.


----------



## Joom (Jan 9, 2018)

Memoir said:


> It's so blatantly obvious it's not even funny.


I know, but a part of me wants this lady to post a picture of herself with a shoe on her head.


----------



## Astral_ (Jan 9, 2018)

She might even dump Tetris for Reebok.


----------



## Minox (Jan 9, 2018)

Memoir said:


> It's so blatantly obvious it's not even funny.


IP seems to match the supposed location of this person so I wouldn't be incredibly dismissive of the claim (not that I would assume it to be true either though).


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jan 9, 2018)

Minox said:


> IP seems to match the supposed location of this person so I wouldn't be incredibly dismissive of the claim (not that I would assume it to be true either though).


That's borderline creepy..

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

@brickmii82 is it you? You're liking a suspicious amount of comments...


----------



## brickmii82 (Jan 9, 2018)

Part of me is yearning for that to be her.....


----------



## xpoverzion (Jan 9, 2018)

bi388 said:


> Ok so. 1. Half the population is not gay wtf? 2. Even if they were, how is that a sign of us falling apart socially in the digital age? Being gay has no connection to technology. Are you saying gay people socialize less? And are you implying being gay is wrong? Cause if so fuck off with your homophobia. 3. Pretty sure the amount of bestiality in the world is going no where but down considering we now have all kids of laws that I'm sure 99.9% of people support against bestiality, and it was much more common thousands of years ago. 4. The human species population is way to goddamn high, we could afford to lose a billion or two due to people reproducing less. There would be more food to go around and less destruction to the planet.


To me, wanting to stick your dick up another guy's ass is as much a twisted perversion as pedophilia, and beastiality.  And don't give me the argument that some people are just born gay, and wired like that from birth.  That same argument goes for pedophiles as well.  It still doesn't mean it's right, and it's still a disgusting perversion in my mind.  So yeah, I'm not afraid to say that I disagree with it.  As for the increase in beastiality, that's just the logical progression when you have more and more people sharing a deeper connection with their dogs and cats than they could ever share with another human being.


----------



## brickmii82 (Jan 9, 2018)

Memoir said:


> That's borderline creepy..
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> @brickmii82 is it you? You're liking a suspicious amount if comments...


Nah bro, I’m just dying here lmao!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

I think this may qualify for Golden Thread status....


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jan 9, 2018)

brickmii82 said:


> Nah bro, I’m just dying here lmao!
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> I think this may qualify for Golden Thread status....


There's a small chance it might be her.. It'd make this story that much weirder.

Why would someone make an account to validate a weird preference? Weirder things have happened I guess?


----------



## brickmii82 (Jan 9, 2018)

Memoir said:


> There's a small chance it might be her.. It'd make this story that much weirder.
> 
> Why would someone make an account to validate a weird preference? Weirder things have happened I guess?


I think you could just use a VPN server in Florida, but I’m on my phone and it doesn’t let me pick my location.


----------



## Joom (Jan 9, 2018)

xpoverzion said:


> To me, wanting to stick your dick up another guy's ass is as much a twisted perversion as pedophilia, and beastiality.  And don't give me the argument that some people are just born gay, and wired like that from birth.  That same argument goes for pedophiles as well.  It still doesn't mean it's right, and it's still a disgusting perversion in my mind.  So yeah, I'm not afraid to say that I disagree with it.  As for the increase in beastiality, that's just the logical progression when you have more and more people sharing a deeper connection with their dogs and cats than they could ever share with another human being.


Boy aren't we repressed? How is homosexuality the least bit akin to pedophilia and beastiality? You just scream "closeted gay dude". It's 2018. It's ok to come out. We're all here for you. I am, however, afraid that you hurt animals as you have this weird asphyxiation with beastiality. It's not proving any sort of point, and I recommend you seek medical help. Rape is rape, even if the horse can't say no.


----------



## ThoD (Jan 9, 2018)

Welp, this topic is dying, so let's move on... Next on the news, woman admitted to the ER with a NES cartridge stuck inside her snatch! You won't guess where she's from!


----------



## gamer765 (Jan 9, 2018)

I was not prepared when I hit the source button. My eyes instantly burned. WTF IS THAT THING? ITS HIDEOUS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## smileyhead (Jan 9, 2018)

xpoverzion said:


> To me, wanting to stick your dick up another guy's ass is as much a twisted perversion as pedophilia, and beastiality.  And don't give me the argument that some people are just born gay, and wired like that from birth.  That same argument goes for pedophiles as well.  It still doesn't mean it's right, and it's still a disgusting perversion in my mind.  So yeah, I'm not afraid to say that I disagree with it.  As for the increase in beastiality, that's just the logical progression when you have more and more people sharing a deeper connection with their dogs and cats than they could ever share with another human being.


No u


Spoiler









Yes, I know you didn't call me gay, I just wanted to use this meme. *clears throat*


Okay, but seriously, this forum might not be the best place to act homophobic. There are a _lot _of people here who aren't straight. Not to mention a lot of people who are clever enough _not _to be homophobic.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jan 9, 2018)

Congrats to those Tetrominos!


----------



## bi388 (Jan 9, 2018)

xpoverzion said:


> To me, wanting to stick your dick up another guy's ass is as much a twisted perversion as pedophilia, and beastiality.  And don't give me the argument that some people are just born gay, and wired like that from birth.  That same argument goes for pedophiles as well.  It still doesn't mean it's right, and it's still a disgusting perversion in my mind.  So yeah, I'm not afraid to say that I disagree with it.  As for the increase in beastiality, that's just the logical progression when you have more and more people sharing a deeper connection with their dogs and cats than they could ever share with another human being.


Here's where you're wrong. Pedophilia isn't consensual, kids are too young to know what's going on. Bestiality isn't consensual cause it's animals that can't give consent to humans. Gay sex, whether you find it gross or not, is consensual. So it is NOT the same. Claiming it is means you have no idea why pedophilia is bad. It's not wrong because it's perverted or whatever. It's wrong because it's preying on kids who are being harmed by it. Gay sex doesn't harm anyone. If your morality is based on what's gross to you, not what hurts others, then there's a problem here. And no, sharing a deep connection isn't related to fucking cats. Maybe YOU want to fuck anyone you have a connection with, but other people dont.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jan 9, 2018)

If I was her, I'd wait and watch the movie before marrying it
Like if you remember about the Tetris movie incoming


----------



## SonicfanCEMUTesting (Jan 9, 2018)

I wonder how she will make babies with that cartridge?


----------



## SG854 (Jan 9, 2018)

Joom said:


> Boy aren't we repressed? How is homosexuality the least bit akin to pedophilia and beastiality? You just scream "closeted gay dude". It's 2018. It's ok to come out. We're all here for you. I am, however, afraid that you hurt animals as you have this weird asphyxiation with beastiality. It's not proving any sort of point, and I recommend you seek medical help. Rape is rape, even if the horse can't say no.


There is a culture in Columbia where sex with a Donkey is considered normal. Many guys do it and some say they prefer a Donkey over a women.
They say sex with a Donkey is a natural part of growing up.


----------



## Jonna (Jan 9, 2018)

xpoverzion said:


> To me, wanting to stick your dick up another guy's ass is as much a twisted perversion as pedophilia, and beastiality.  And don't give me the argument that some people are just born gay, and wired like that from birth.  That same argument goes for pedophiles as well.  It still doesn't mean it's right, and it's still a disgusting perversion in my mind.  So yeah, I'm not afraid to say that I disagree with it.  As for the increase in beastiality, that's just the logical progression when you have more and more people sharing a deeper connection with their dogs and cats than they could ever share with another human being.


To me, wanting to stick your dick up a girl's front is as much a twisted perversion as pedophilia, and beastiality.  And don't give me the argument that some people are just born straight, and wired like that from birth.  That same argument goes for pedophiles as well.  It still doesn't mean it's right, and it's still a disgusting perversion in my mind.  So yeah, I'm not afraid to say that I disagree with it.


----------



## WhiteMaze (Jan 9, 2018)

Imagine the divorce.

*Reason:* that bastard was going inside other Nintendo's.


----------



## xpoverzion (Jan 9, 2018)

Jonna said:


> To me, wanting to stick your dick up a girl's front is as much a twisted perversion as pedophilia, and beastiality.  And don't give me the argument that some people are just born straight, and wired like that from birth.  That same argument goes for pedophiles as well.  It still doesn't mean it's right, and it's still a disgusting perversion in my mind.  So yeah, I'm not afraid to say that I disagree with it.


Well if we were all your kind of "normal" then the human species would go extinct wouldn't it?  I'm pretty sure that is not what natural selection intended.  So it's safe to say that your situation as an abnormality, a perversion, a screw up by nature.


----------



## depaul (Jan 9, 2018)

Stupid old girl, and her parents.
That woman should :
-Exercise more, have a sexy body ;
-Learn how dress and how to put make up ;
-Marry a real man!


----------



## LightyKD (Jan 9, 2018)

We should just move this thread to the end of the forum. This is going to end up being a hetero vs LGBTQ argument soon and it's not going to looks pretty. After scanning 10 pages, the seeds are already there. Best to either close this thing or EOF this biatch.


----------



## gnmmarechal (Jan 9, 2018)

LightyKD said:


> We should just move this thread to the end of the forum. This is going to end up being a hetero vs LGBTQ argument soon and it's not going to looks pretty. After scanning 10 pages, the seeds are already there. Best to either close this thing or EOF this biatch.


Utopia.


----------



## chartube12 (Jan 9, 2018)

Slow news day?


----------



## TobiasAmaranth (Jan 9, 2018)

Any attention is good attention to a person like this. You're playing right into this insanity by even bringing it up. @[email protected]


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 9, 2018)

xpoverzion said:


> To me, wanting to stick your dick up another guy's ass is as much a twisted perversion as pedophilia, and beastiality.  And don't give me the argument that some people are just born gay, and wired like that from birth.  That same argument goes for pedophiles as well.  It still doesn't mean it's right, and it's still a disgusting perversion in my mind.  So yeah, I'm not afraid to say that I disagree with it.  As for the increase in beastiality, that's just the logical progression when you have more and more people sharing a deeper connection with their dogs and cats than they could ever share with another human being.



Have you even heard yourself?
You're talking an incredible amount of bollucks did you know that?


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jan 9, 2018)

DinohScene said:


> Have you even heard yourself?
> You're talking an incredible amount of bollucks did you know that?


This is nothing new. A lot of what he says is garbled nonsense.


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 9, 2018)

Memoir said:


> This is nothing new. A lot of what he says is garbled nonsense.



Didn't expect any better in all honesty.


----------



## XDarkLord92X (Jan 9, 2018)

DinohScene said:


> Have you even heard yourself?
> You're talking an incredible amount of bollucks did you know that?


Just let him be. He finds it gross and you don't you both have different opinions and this is not a place to discuss that.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jan 9, 2018)

XDarkLord92X said:


> Just let him be. He finds it gross and you don't you both have different opinions and this is not a place to discuss that.


Difference in opinion and being an arrogant asshat are two different things.


----------



## orangy57 (Jan 9, 2018)

so when they get divorced the tetris cartridge could get half of her stuff


----------



## Joom (Jan 9, 2018)

xpoverzion said:


> Well if we were all your kind of "normal" then the human species would go extinct wouldn't it?


So what's the problem? I'm failing to grasp it. Also: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_animals_displaying_homosexual_behavior

It's pretty natural. Sorry.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jan 9, 2018)

Joom said:


> So what's the problem? I'm failing to grasp it. Also: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_animals_displaying_homosexual_behavior
> 
> It's pretty natural. Sorry.


Don't bring logic into this! You ANIMAL!


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 9, 2018)

XDarkLord92X said:


> Just let him be. He finds it gross and you don't you both have different opinions and this is not a place to discuss that.



Exactly what memoir said.
Besides, he also had the option to not reply.
That would've prevented it all.


----------



## ThoD (Jan 9, 2018)

SG854 said:


> There is a culture in Columbia where sex with a Donkey is considered normal. Many guys do it and some say they prefer a Donkey over a women.
> They say sex with a Donkey is a natural part of growing up.



Hey, at least the donkey doesn't give you a headache, only swollen balls, so it's better compared to women who give you both



depaul said:


> Stupid old girl, and her parents.
> That woman should :
> -Exercise more, have a sexy body ;
> -Learn how dress and how to put make up ;
> -Marry a real man!


Why does make up matter?:/ Make up only makes women look uglier, especially when the base is hideous already...


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 9, 2018)

depaul said:


> Stupid old girl, and her parents.
> That woman should :
> -Exercise more, have a sexy body ;
> -Learn how dress and how to put make up ;
> -Marry a real man!


Sure, let's teach her how to obsess over her weight and appearance for the sake of objectifying herself in front of her male counterparts, that sounds like an excellent idea. Her parents need to put her in her place! 

/s

Those statements are rather outdated in today's context, and are borderline insulting.


----------



## ThoD (Jan 9, 2018)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> Sure, let's teach her how to obsess over her weight and appearance for the sake of objectifying herself in front of her male counterparts, that sounds like an excellent idea. Her parents need to put her in her place!
> 
> /s
> 
> Those statements are rather outdated in today's context, and are borderline insulting.


True. And to be honest, 99% of women can look great if they simply eat properly, even without any more exercise than going about their everyday lives! Also, if she has to be good looking to get a man, then that's pitiful...


----------



## ThisIsDaAccount (Jan 9, 2018)

xpoverzion said:


> To me, wanting to stick your dick up another guy's ass is as much a twisted perversion as pedophilia, and beastiality.  And don't give me the argument that some people are just born gay, and wired like that from birth.  That same argument goes for pedophiles as well.  It still doesn't mean it's right, and it's still a disgusting perversion in my mind.  So yeah, I'm not afraid to say that I disagree with it.  As for the increase in beastiality, that's just the logical progression when you have more and more people sharing a deeper connection with their dogs and cats than they could ever share with another human being.


Roy Moore, is that you?


----------



## RivenMain (Jan 9, 2018)

inb4 cartridge cheats on her with her best friend.  Falling in love with a object though, I think a lot of people do that. My friend talks about racks all the time when at the library.   schezuan sauce~


----------



## Justinde75 (Jan 9, 2018)

I wonder if the children are going to be little gameboy cards


----------



## Joom (Jan 9, 2018)

ThisIsDaAccount said:


> Roy Moore, is that you?


I'm super glad you made this joke.


----------



## Taleweaver (Jan 9, 2018)

MushGuy said:


> Has she considered going to a mental health institute? Has anyone actually considered taking her there?


Erm...how to put this politely...? 

Between someone overly loving tetris and another someone publicly showing off the size of his doomsday machine button, you know who you want to take a trip to the mental health institute. 



depaul said:


> Stupid old girl, and her parents.
> That woman should :
> A) Exercise more, have a sexy body ;
> B) Learn how dress and how to put make up ;
> ...


Ooh...I know, I know!!!!

It's option D, right?


----------



## 330 (Jan 9, 2018)

xpoverzion said:


> Well if we were all your kind of "normal" then the human species would go extinct wouldn't it?  I'm pretty sure that is not what natural selection intended.  So it's safe to say that your situation as an abnormality, a perversion, a screw up by nature.


You're seriously preaching the morals of nature on the internet? Is your PC made out of wood and leaves?
Go live on a tree, dress with the skin you get from your hunted animals. Don't use roads, hospitals or other "against nature" commodities. But feel free to rape whoever you want. Girls start being sexually active when they're 12, if that's your definition of "natural". Humans' dicks are shaped like that to remove the seed of other males that just had sex with the female, consensual or not.

After you've done that, feel free to criticize whoever you want. Possibly not on the internet, since it's not natural. But I'm sure that the squirrels of the tree you will be living on will be happy to hear your opinion on gay people.



gamer765 said:


> I was not prepared when I hit the source button. My eyes instantly burned. WTF IS THAT THING? ITS HIDEOUS!!!!!!!!!


I'm going off-topic here but thumbs up for your avatar!


----------



## XDarkLord92X (Jan 9, 2018)

Tbh after seeing someone marry a waifu pillow from a da capo anime girl this doesn't surprise me at all. She can do what she wants as long as it won't affect others. She will propably regret her life choices sooner or later but we all reap what we sow. But who knows maybe she will live a happy life in her own way.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Jan 9, 2018)

Just let her be.
People have pretty weird tastes lately (like liking sao, liking fate, liking undertale and disliking lolis) and nobody is bothered, but someone with a weirder taste arises and everybody freaks out.


----------



## XDarkLord92X (Jan 9, 2018)

Sakitoshi said:


> Just let her be.
> People have pretty weird tastes lately (like liking sao, liking fate, liking undertale and disliking lolis) and nobody is bothered, but someone with a weirder taste arises and everybody freaks out.


I understand sao but how is liking fate weird? You probably never played the VN...or i must be missing something.


----------



## Alex S (Jan 9, 2018)

WiiUBricker said:


> View attachment 110772
> 
> A woman in Florida is said to suffer from _objectophila_, a condition that makes her physically and emotionally attracted to inanimate objects instead of people. In an interview with Metro, she stated that she grew up being attracted to all sorts of objects, from GPS devices, iPods, treadmills etc.
> 
> ...



I swear this reminds me of the my strange addiction episode where the guy marries his car XD


----------



## Sakitoshi (Jan 9, 2018)

XDarkLord92X said:


> I understand sao but how is liking fate weird? You probably never played the VN...or i must be missing something.


I mean modern fate, full of nothing but fanservice and cashgrab and nothing to do with what the serias was.
But you are right, I haven't played any fate related VN, but a friend of mine can't complain enough about how fate used to be great and now is ruined.


----------



## XDarkLord92X (Jan 9, 2018)

Sakitoshi said:


> I mean modern fate, full of nothing but fanservice and cashgrab and nothing to do with what the serias was.
> But you are right, I haven't played any fate related VN, but a friend of mine can't complain enough about how fate used to be great and now is ruined.


Oh i see your point. Tbh the only modern fate i consume is the fate kaleid illya series which i like but i can see how people may not like it.


----------



## Cylent1 (Jan 9, 2018)

Im sure it dont work anymore getting soaked...  
Hope she use a rice bowl!


----------



## guicrith (Jan 9, 2018)

If she actually was in love with her tetris cart she would just keep it to herself, not do an interview.
This is just another made up tumblr sexuality that someone is using as an excuse to cry discrimination, she is likely a perfectly normal person doing what most do on social media, beg for attention, and giving her that attention only makes this behavior get worse.
The site itself also looks like a shit hole full of more minority whining and irrelevant crap like buzzfeed.

Fake genders, fake sexualitys, Logan Paul and all other social media stunts should just be ignored, if there is a market there will be suppliers, dont be the market then this will stop.
GBAtemp, how about you take the first step and remove this from the frontpage as it is not gaming or emulation news.


----------



## DSpider (Jan 9, 2018)

There are only three genders: male, female, and Nintendo cartridges.


----------



## Thirty3Three (Jan 9, 2018)

RustInPeace said:


> Honestly, if this was 10-15 years ago, where I had no concept of marriages and divorce rates, I would think this is stupid. Now? Come on, this means their marriage will last a long time.


All I can think of after hearing "physically attracted to" is her shoving that thing so far up her funhole that it gets stuck followed by her getting angry that "he" impregnated her at such a young age, followed by the obvious divorce and many more years of already-existing therapy sessions.

Man that poor cartridge is going to be so heartbroken

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



guicrith said:


> If she actually was in love with her tetris cart she would just keep it to herself, not do an interview.
> This is just another made up tumblr sexuality that someone is using as an excuse to cry discrimination, she is likely a perfectly normal person doing what most do on social media, beg for attention, and giving her that attention only makes this behavior get worse.
> The site itself also looks like a shit hole full of more minority whining and irrelevant crap like buzzfeed.
> 
> ...


But... but it is gaming news technically. Dude idgaf what you think. Just let the girl be happyface


----------



## Justinde75 (Jan 9, 2018)

Also if she is attracted to objects you can bet she fucked that nes card
Gross
Dont shake hands with her husband


----------



## DSpider (Jan 9, 2018)

Poor Pierre. He was a bit rough around the edges, but you could always count on him.


----------



## brickmii82 (Jan 9, 2018)

My money’s on him being a lazy layabout that just sits on the TV all day while she goes to work. Get a job you bum.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 9, 2018)

I mean, it's silly, and it's literally incapable of giving consent in any form, but if you can marry virtual characters. why not a game cartridge?


----------



## DarthDub (Jan 9, 2018)

SG854 said:


> There is a culture in Columbia where sex with a Donkey is considered normal. Many guys do it and some say they prefer a Donkey over a women.
> They say sex with a Donkey is a natural part of growing up.



Degenerates. This is where all the nasty diseases come from.


----------



## RedBlueGreen (Jan 9, 2018)

RustInPeace said:


> Honestly, if this was 10-15 years ago, where I had no concept of marriages and divorce rates, I would think this is stupid. Now? Come on, this means their marriage will last a long time.


Until it cucks you with one of those cartridge cleaning kits.


----------



## dAVID_ (Jan 9, 2018)

Just more proof that God is afraid of the beast that he created.


----------



## ThoD (Jan 10, 2018)

dAVID_ said:


> Just more proof that God is afraid of the beast that he created.


God created dinosaurs. God destroyed dinosaurs. God created Man. Man destroyed God. Man created dinosaurs. Dinosaurs eat man...Woman with a cartridge for a husband inherits the earth.


----------



## RustInPeace (Jan 10, 2018)

I just remembered something that kind of justified why I didn't react incredulously to this story. I had just watched Devilman Crybaby on Netflix, which is not related to this story, but I had a fresh desensitization as some of the things there, especially episode 1 in the Sabbath section, was really gross and crazy. A woman and a Tetris cartridge, a marriage in the works, that's nothing. It was also weird looking at her picture more and noticing that she kind of looks like my second sister. She has a human boyfriend though, I saw him just a few minutes ago.


----------



## Haider Raza (Jan 10, 2018)

Well we know she's mentally ill. So what can we say on this? No extra words from me


----------



## Joom (Jan 10, 2018)

DSpider said:


> Poor Pierre. He was a bit rough around the edges, but you could always count on him.


I fucking died.


----------



## Necron (Jan 10, 2018)

sarkwalvein said:


> -


Which makes all this thread pointless lol (and her actions)


----------



## Justinde75 (Jan 10, 2018)

If it means that i'll end up on the gbatemp main page, i'll marry my favourite game as well


----------



## Captain_N (Jan 10, 2018)

meh she can do better by marring a gold world championships cart or stadium events.....


----------



## spiderman1216 (Jan 10, 2018)

330 said:


> Let me get this straight: you're judging a woman that recognizes that she has a mental illness and, rather than going through costly and painful therapy, she decides to embrace a harmless thing like loving an object? What about all the people that are bigots, that steal, that kill, that rape and so on while having a smile on their faces? These people will always exist, yet you're more concerned with a woman marrying a Tetris cartridge. I get all the stupid jokes, but this is going way too far. I'd rather see 1000 people marrying their fleshlights than see 10 murderers.


Some people are just assholes.


----------



## WD_Gaster (Jan 10, 2018)

thats just crazy. I guess if she is not harming anyone, it may be ok i guess....


----------



## VinsCool (Jan 10, 2018)

Oh well

Despite everything, as long as she's happy, there's no reason to shit on her.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jan 10, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> Oh well
> 
> Despite everything, as long as she's happy, there's no reason to shit on her.


More power to her. Just don't think this deserves this much attention.


----------



## spiderman1216 (Jan 10, 2018)

gnmmarechal said:


> The fuck. I have two tetris cartridges, but I can't decide which one I like the most


Polygamy is a thing


----------



## KingVamp (Jan 10, 2018)

If it was up to some people here, we wouldn't have any controversial topics. 

Seem like people keep forgetting that overpopulation is a thing.

At least she doesn't have the eat random objects disorder. 




DSpider said:


> There are only three genders: male, female, and Nintendo cartridges.


Did you just assume gender?



Thelucario21 said:


> I mean, it's silly, and it's literally incapable of giving consent in any form, but if you can marry virtual characters. why not a game cartridge?


To be fair, at least virtual characters have some resemblance to real life. This is literally just a random object.


----------



## APartOfMe (Jan 10, 2018)

what. the. heck.


----------



## BOBdotEXE (Jan 10, 2018)

Tetris nes =
Tetris GB=
Tetris DS = 

Puyo Puyo=


----------



## xpoverzion (Jan 10, 2018)

330 said:


> You're seriously preaching the morals of nature on the internet? Is your PC made out of wood and leaves?
> Go live on a tree, dress with the skin you get from your hunted animals. Don't use roads, hospitals or other "against nature" commodities. But feel free to rape whoever you want. Girls start being sexually active when they're 12, if that's your definition of "natural". Humans' dicks are shaped like that to remove the seed of other males that just had sex with the female, consensual or not.
> 
> After you've done that, feel free to criticize whoever you want. Possibly not on the internet, since it's not natural. But I'm sure that the squirrels of the tree you will be living on will be happy to hear your opinion on gay people.
> ...


Man! Such vitriol by so many here, just because I stated some disagreements and opinions regarding men sticking their peckers into other men's stinkers.  Looks like it's even worse than I thought out there.  As stated in my first post, definitely half the population that is gay, or contemplating the idea of it.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 10, 2018)

KingVamp said:


> To be fair, at least virtual characters have some resemblance to real life. This is literally just a random object.


Virtual characters are literally electrons passing through silicon in patterns that create color and sound. at lest you can touch the object. something she's apparently done a lot of if you look at the damage on the top of the label.


----------



## brickmii82 (Jan 10, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> Oh well
> 
> Despite everything, as long as she's happy, there's no reason to shit on her.


Idk Vin, if I’m being honest and putting the humor aside, I have to admit I take issue with this.

If she wants to love her cartridge and professes a relationship with it, no big deal. But marriage?!?

I almost feel as if it’s a mockery of the brutalizations and murders committed against interracial couples and LGBTQ couples over marriage rights and equality. The battles they fought were long and drawn out, and many people suffered over it. This kinda spits in the face of the tears and blood they shed.

They fought for the right to say “I do” alongside their loved ones. This game cannot make that commitment and I feel that this is where the line is drawn.

Of course I wouldn’t write a congressman or jump a picket line over this, condone hurting her or any violent reactions, but if she gets shit on, I couldn’t say that i feel it’s undeserved.


----------



## 330 (Jan 10, 2018)

brickmii82 said:


> Idk Vin, if I’m being honest and putting the humor aside, I have to admit I take issue with this.
> 
> If she wants to love her cartridge and professes a relationship with it, no big deal. But marriage?!?
> 
> ...


Of course her marriage won't be recognized. Of course she won't get the privileges that come with a civil union. This wedding is equal to those degrees ad honorem that old people get if they want one. Doesn't mean that they can become doctors.

Look at it this way: you have a mental illness and either you do through expensive and painful therapy and attempt to have a normal life (even though there's no guarantee that you can find a human soulmate) or you embrace it and be happy with what you've got. What do you do?

She's a woman. She's human. She deserves happiness as much as everyone else. Hell, some people love their dogs so much that they arrange stupid dog weddings. Why not?




xpoverzion said:


> Man! Such vitriol by so many here, just because I stated some disagreements and opinions regarding men sticking their peckers into other men's stinkers.  Looks like it's even worse than I thought out there.  As stated in my first post, definitely half the population that is gay, or contemplating the idea of it.


Hey, living on a tree sounds like a pretty good idea for a person with your mindset.


----------



## gamesquest1 (Jan 10, 2018)

VinsCool said:


> Oh well
> 
> Despite everything, as long as she's happy, there's no reason to shit on her.


unless she decides she wants to marry a shit, in which case....as long as she wants it nobody should question if maybe there is a deeper psychological issue at work.....nahh that would be much too hard lets just preach random non controversial slogans  yay for the LGBTT (etris) crowd

I'm all for leaving people be, but honestly the celebration of any random baseless non conforming fantasy is encouraging people with mental ilnesses to stray further and further down the crazy rabbit hole and then people pat them on the back as they try to clutch at straws of new things to try gain a sense of uniqueness not realising these people tend to be looking to be fringe outliars and declaring anything and everything completely legit is probably causing more harm as they dont get that kick from doing something seen as taboo

maybe there is some crazy conspiracy at hand to try eradicate people with mental issues from the gene pool, but personally I would like to see people come to terms with reality rather than being left to go ape shit crazy and smother themselves in poop eating rocks


----------



## XDel (Jan 10, 2018)

This is philosophically retarded.


----------



## Costello (Jan 10, 2018)

TetrisWoman said:


> "Suffer" lol I enjoy every minute of it



I can confirm that this is actually the woman from the article. I have checked the user account info & registration and they are a match (Facebook account proves it).

Mrs H. I hope you have a long and happy marriage with whomever makes you happy 
you must be having a good laugh at all the reactions in this thread. Dont take them all too seriously


----------



## WiiUBricker (Jan 10, 2018)

TetrisWoman said:


> "Suffer" lol I enjoy every minute of it


I fixed it. Sorry for my poor choice of word. Welcome to the temp by the way


----------



## Pacheko17 (Jan 10, 2018)

This is sad, really really sad.
What's even sadder is that there will be people defending her. This is like accepting gender dysphoria instead of trying to help people with that condition.
Society has been on a way down for a long time and it'll keep on going.

Well, at least she is happy, I guess. I'm not the one marrying a Tetris cartridge.


----------



## gamesquest1 (Jan 10, 2018)

congrats on your attention yay go you

this is defiantly the next civil rights case, we need people to be able to marry inanimate objects

next up we need to end the people and inanimate object representation and object paygap to be closed, for too long inanimate objects have been not getting paid for doing jobs just as important as animate objects we need to end this oppression yay the fight for justice will never end wheeeeeeeeee


----------



## NatsumiX (Jan 10, 2018)

There are people loving Dolls, Plushes, Toys and other shit.
And a lot of you guys probably love your hand*
*donttakethatseriously.

Let them do whatever they want.

As long as they're happy, there's no reason to be a dick about it.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 10, 2018)

still doesn't come close to as creepy as the guy who married a REAL doll


----------



## KingVamp (Jan 10, 2018)

Thelucario21 said:


> Virtual characters are literally electrons passing through silicon in patterns that create color and sound. at lest you can touch the object. something she's apparently done a lot of if you look at the damage on the top of the label.


Patterns that can simulate life. With virtual characters, you have touchscreens and other ways to interact with it, as well as the device itself.  The object doesn't act or react. Doesn't do anything nor look similar to anything we are normally attracted to. 

Yep, this is a real discussion.


----------



## gnmmarechal (Jan 10, 2018)

spiderman1216 said:


> Polygamy is a thing


but I have too many different carts. Should I go for them thicc N64 carts


----------



## K3N1 (Jan 10, 2018)

Man her reaction when she sees Tetris.nes on everyones PC


----------



## zeveroth (Jan 10, 2018)

brickmii82 said:


> What happens if she takes Tetris to a friends house and they slide him into their NES? Will she accuse Tetris of cheating? Will she say her friend is trying to steal her hubby?



Maybe she will share Tetris with all her friends. Lucky bastard. man I wish my wife would share me. Lol.


----------



## Sliter (Jan 10, 2018)

no one blaming the russians? oh ok


----------



## zeveroth (Jan 10, 2018)

Sliter said:


> no one blaming the russians? oh ok


The Russians aren't at fault because they didn't tell her she needed to be "into" a game cartridge. Guns don't kill people. Idiots with them, kill people. Don't blame the maker. Blame the user.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jan 10, 2018)

Costello said:


> I can confirm that this is actually the woman from the article. I have checked the user account info & registration and they are a match (Facebook account proves it).
> 
> Mrs H. I hope you have a long and happy marriage with whomever makes you happy
> you must be having a good laugh at all the reactions in this thread. Dont take them all too seriously


Haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaajfornwpnfr

I give up. Alrighty then.


----------



## raystriker (Jan 10, 2018)

Did the cart give consent?


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jan 10, 2018)

raystriker said:


> Did the cart give consent?


Silence speaks volumes. Oo


----------



## raystriker (Jan 10, 2018)

Will the cart be able to function after the wedding night?


----------



## godreborn (Jan 10, 2018)

raystriker said:


> Will the cart be able to function after the wedding night?



this is Nintendo, so you know the quality of the product is pretty solid.


----------



## Sliter (Jan 10, 2018)

zeveroth said:


> The Russians aren't at fault because they didn't tell her she needed to be "into" a game cartridge. Guns don't kill people. Idiots with them, kill people. Don't blame the maker. Blame the user.


if wasn't the maker, there would not be users (~=w=)~


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jan 10, 2018)

Sliter said:


> if wasn't the maker, there would not be users (~=w=)~


If there were no life, there wouldn't be any criminals (let's nuke the world!!!)


----------



## raystriker (Jan 10, 2018)

Honeymoon where?


----------



## gamesquest1 (Jan 10, 2018)

raystriker said:


> Did the cart give consent?


psshhhh we all know its not rape when a woman does it



zeveroth said:


> The Russians aren't at fault because they didn't tell her she needed to be "into" a game cartridge. Guns don't kill people. Idiots with them, kill people. Don't blame the maker. Blame the user.


didnt we all know that tetris was a 1980's mind control program designed to program mindless sleeper agents via a underground Russian spy network.​


----------



## ByteBite (Jan 10, 2018)

All I want to know is this:

How does oral sex work with a cartridge? Like, do you blow on it?


----------



## Lucifer666 (Jan 10, 2018)

stop giving bullshit like this attention lol. I get very uncomfortable when I hear sentiments like "what is the world coming to" implying this sort of shit is remotely 'normal' in modern society


----------



## kai_dranzer2003 (Jan 11, 2018)

I guess the square will be the hardest to fit in


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 11, 2018)

I'm just waiting for 10+ years from now when this becomes socially acceptable


----------



## zeveroth (Jan 11, 2018)

sarkwalvein said:


> If there were no life, there wouldn't be any criminals (let's nuke the world!!!)



LMAO. That's right!


----------



## Procyon (Jan 11, 2018)

@TetrisWoman welcome to this forum with often many insulting posts. I hope you don't take it too hard. Good luck with your marriage.


----------



## RedBlueGreen (Jan 12, 2018)

TerribleTy27 said:


> I'm just waiting for 10+ years from now when this becomes socially acceptable


You never know with all the Tumblr and SJW shit. I wouldn't be surprised if people accepted otherkin now.


----------



## Bibasse (Jan 12, 2018)

I hope she knows that a dildo is an object too


----------



## bennyman123abc (Jan 12, 2018)

Xanthe said:


> I'm going to fuck the shit out of my "Mario Kart: Double Dash" disc.


I wouldn't announce that to the world. Just think about what that says about your size...



gamesquest1 said:


> psshhhh we all know its not rape when a woman does it


What... the... fuck....


----------



## bostonBC (Jan 12, 2018)

Somebody buy that woman a good vibrator... she's be much happier in the long run.


----------



## Yepi69 (Jan 12, 2018)

I guess her mind won't be the only thing being stimulated.


----------



## RHOPKINS13 (Jan 12, 2018)

Zero72463 said:


> Will there be other cartridges at the ceremony?



That's hilarious, I have to wonder what wedding gifts the other cartridges will bring.


----------



## T-hug (Jan 22, 2018)

That is a snapchat from one of the hosts of _This Morning_ a UK breakfast TV show. Tetris Girl will be on it today. It starts in 20 minutes.


----------



## gnmmarechal (Jan 22, 2018)

T-hug said:


> View attachment 111750
> 
> That is a snapchat from one of the hosts of _This Morning_ a UK breakfast TV show. Tetris Girl will be on it today. It starts in 20 minutes.
> 
> View attachment 111755 View attachment 111754


I have two of those Nspire CX calculators, is that a harem?


----------



## KHEOPS (Sep 12, 2018)

Anything big, anything big.
Is the question whether you want to marry the completely crazy lady....
What did his tetris game say? Yes?
It's really time for the marriage laws to change in California, this world is going crazy, the government is getting crazy, the government is smoking big joints, to let this shitty marriage happen, with this completely stupid woman, it's pathetic, and it completely defies the marriage pact in france. where the husbands must be in physical and financial capacity, to the sworn question you fidelity? Tetris says?
To take care of your spouse? Tetris says? In short, big bullshit, after the cola cola, which dries up the rivers of village peasant honesty, without payment, the mc donald, which generates millions of cases of obesity, here they invent marriage with objects? When the hell is your so-called great nation going to stop doing and saying shit like that in front of the whole world? Are you serious? Pathetic

Yeah, marry your bigmac shit, or cola cola shit, I just hope France will invent a vaccine against usa bullshit ( pastor, penicillin found in France) 
Because it's getting serious, even preoccupying for the world.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Sep 12, 2018)

I wonder if this marriage lasted.
Perhaps Mr. Tetris already left her and went back to mother Russia.
You know, nostalgia/homesickness bites hard sometimes.

@KHEOPS I am not sure what you wanted to say in that post.
I believe it is just a hate piece on America written in very bad English _camouflaged _as a critique on the Woman marries Tetris topic, but I am not sure.
What I find weird is that you are trying to put French law as an example to follow, and then talk about a very patriarchal style text in said law that doesn't help your cause, but all of it is supposed to paint America as a "non-sense shithole"/whatever.
I mean, I would be the first to agree that America is by far not as great or "bestestest place in the world" as many want to present it (pure fantasy really). But neither is it the shithole you paint, nor is France that great either.


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 12, 2018)

What the actual fuck  I could understand if it was tengen tetris but everyone has had a shot at nintendo tetris. Nintendo tetris is a slut lol


----------



## KHEOPS (Sep 12, 2018)

I have absolutely no hatred for America, it's just that those who govern you, and who allow and vote your laws out are morons, what more proof do you want? Everything is said here in the post, come to France and try to get married to a gameboy, in less than 24 hours men in white coats will come, and lock you up in an institute for the mental crasy,challenges, that's how it works in France, the crazy people here, are not free to do what they want. Name me another country where it is POSSIBLE????????????

What if it was in India? Did you say I hate India? What if it happens in France? Would I hate my country? Anything, if it happens in France, we take to the streets, we strike, we show our dissatisfaction, and the people who would have voted for this law would have been fired, and lost their jobs, seriously do you live on what planet? (in france we have televisions) bbc channel etc..... Not long ago a carnage happened in a university, the young people were on the street, weren't they? But in the end, did the weapons law evolve in the usa? Because I'm French I don't know, or can't understand the usa?
Bullshit, this law is crap, and kept it in your country, we don't want mental challenges here.... It's this woman with her husband Tetris who's going to become your future president maybe, so be careful


----------



## sarkwalvein (Sep 12, 2018)

KHEOPS said:


> I have absolutely no hatred for America, it's just that those who govern you, and who allow and vote your way out are morons, what more proof do you want? Everything is said here in the post, come to France and try to get married to a gameboy, in less than 24 hours men in white coats will come, and lock you up in an institute for the mental challenges, that's how it works in France, the crazy people here, are not free to do what they want. Name me another country where it is POSSIBLE????????????


It is totally crazy and it makes no sense, I agree.
But if what you want is specific country names, I guess Japan? Didn't that guy marry his waifu from LovePlus some years ago?

That said, I guess this kind of "make-believe" marriage may occur anywhere.
It is not a real marriage, a "proper ceremony" doesn't mean anything with approval and certificates from the government.
I don't think it is different than a kid marrying its imaginary fiancee in a make-believe ceremony inside his pillows and blankets castle right in its bedroom.
The government has nothing to do with it.


----------



## KHEOPS (Sep 12, 2018)

> is not a real marriage, a "proper ceremony" doesn't mean anything with approval and certificates from the government..


Ah okay!!! Thanks for the precision, so it's cool and funny, ignoring what I said, since the government doesn't approve, wow! I was afraid of


----------



## NicEXE (Sep 12, 2018)

I just clicked to see if that was my mom.


----------



## KHEOPS (Sep 12, 2018)

I don't know, I don't know.
But what I do know is that at the base humanity was composed of 2 humans, a man a woman, and that because of that, we are all brothers and sisters, the same blood flows in our veins, so this woman married to her tetris, ( is my sister... Yeah, it sucks I know...)


> I just clicked to see if that was my mom.


And maybe your mother?.....


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 12, 2018)

Huh just let her be people she aint doing harm to anyone so why should it be of any concern to you? Plus have you seen her its not like anyone is going to marry her is it.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Sep 12, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> Huh just let her be people she aint doing harm to anyone so why should it be any concern to you? Plus have you seen her its not like anyone is going to marry her is it.


I agree in the let her be part.

(but I don't think promoting this kind on behavior in kids is a good idea anyway, I mean it's not very mentally healthy, it would be hard for a person that marriages her cartridge to seek emotional support in the cartridge afterwards, it is not a human!... but well, who knows, Tetris will always be there for you anyway... I guess /s)


----------



## KHEOPS (Sep 12, 2018)

In France the sale of tamagotchi has been banned, why?
Because the children were crying, was sad to see them starve to death or something, and I promise you, this phenomenon is serious, for a child who is growing, emotionally, psychologically, this is my poknt of sight


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 12, 2018)

sarkwalvein said:


> I agree in the let her be part.
> 
> (but I don't think promoting this kind on behavior in kids is a good idea anyway, I mean it's not very mentally healthy, it would be hard for a person that marriages her cartridge to seek emotional support in the cartridge afterwards, it is not a human!... but well, who knows, Tetris will always be there for you anyway... I guess /s)


If she plays Snes tetris is she cheating on her husband?


----------



## sarkwalvein (Sep 12, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> If she plays Snes tetris is she cheating on her husband?


The worst type of, it's like making out with his younger better looking brother.


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 12, 2018)

KHEOPS said:


> In France the sale of tamagotchi has been banned, why?
> Because the children were crying, was sad to see them starve to death or something, and I promise you, this phenomenon is serious, for a child who is growing, emotionally, psychologically, this is my poknt of sight


That statement says more about france than anything else. I have never seen a kid cry because of a tamagotchi dying. The fact french kids are means they are being brought up wrong or something.


----------



## KHEOPS (Sep 12, 2018)

Sarkwalvein
Ask him, he's his father, he knows the truth.
(because he never made a living with his son tetris) royalties? Mdr..........




Amanda rose
You deny the point, that a child emotionally records the same sadness after the loss of his dog? Or his tamagotchi? Because the child is not psychologically mature, it's easy to understand, isn't it?
Forbidden is a big word, in any case the government had looked into the benefits of tamagotchi, normal no? All children have them in recreation, in their beds etc.... The same thing happened with video games, and their so-called dangerousness, that's what it's like to be a free and democratic country, to talk about everything and anything.
Freedom of expression


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 12, 2018)

KHEOPS said:


> Sarkwalvein
> Ask him, he's his father, he knows the truth.
> (because he never made a living with his son tetris) royalties? Mdr..........
> 
> ...


What other country has had to ban tamagotchi? No wonder your country constantly roles over and surrenders.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Sep 12, 2018)

KHEOPS said:


> a child emotionally records the same sadness after the loss of his dog? Or his tamagotchi? Because the child is not psychologically mature, it's easy to understand, isn't it?


I agree with this regarding a small child.
It is complicated, but I think it wouldn't be a good idea to give anything with a weird type of addictive-reward behavior to kids.
Not only tamagotchis, but also most smartphone games, specially social media.
I really believe that really fucks up their minds, in the respect of what they learn to believe is worthwhile.

Kids being posers trying to fit in was always a thing, that is not new. But social media makes it even worse, and children become trained slaves of the make-believe. For me, that is sad.


----------



## KHEOPS (Sep 12, 2018)

Amanda rose


Spoiler: Surrender in france?



Submit? The French? The Gauls? Our French history is great, if you say that, it's because you knew nothing about it, 1789? French revolution, we cut off heads, and showed in the street tied at the end of a stake, fired the government, taken from the bastille, and so on...
We've always been revolutionary, it's in our blood, for generations, that's the truth.


Sarkwalvein
Thank you very much +1
Finally someone sensible, reasonable


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 12, 2018)

Sorry but banning a game achieves nothing the kids are still going to find something to emotionally attach to. It all comes down to better parenting and actually teaching your children the difference between make believe and real life.


----------



## KHEOPS (Sep 12, 2018)

Yes amanda rose you're right here, but are all children equal in terms of emotions?
For some it will be easy to explain to them, and for other children to see outright impossible, otherwise what is the use of psychologists? Human psychology Science doctor?

( in 2018 we offer cures without video games or smartphone addiction, and we are talking about adults 30, or 40 years old) then for children of 4 or 6 years old? Good luck with that.

If your child is crying ( Emotion primitive )  , you have taken off his pacifier? Toys?( tetine in france), explain to him that he should not cry, that it is only a toy, and well good night and good courage for work tomorrow, without having slept all night

The tamagotchi plays on (complex emotions), much deeper, due to a long-term attachment (as a friend to him)
See you soon good video game to all
https://www.persee.fr/doc/reso_0751-7971_1999_num_17_92_2126

Amanda Rose


> That statement says more about france than anything else. I have never seen a kid cry because of a tamagotchi dying. The fact french kids are means they are being brought up wrong or something.


And yes I am happy that France protects the children of our country, no Chinese counterfeits of dangerous toys, physical or mental, the government is watching over this, and we pay taxes for it, that is the truth.
I don't think a Frenchman can tell you what's going on in your country....
The French press, which reported the suicide of an American !!!!! child after the death of his Tamagotchi, placed this danger in the realm of possibility. Here ( In France no death, because the government works here before it happens)


Spoiler: Etude tamagotchi fr to us



fears of parents and child specialists
Without a real reference universe, the identity of the Tamagotchi has been constituted mainly around a fundamental principle of life and death based on mechanical manipulations that the child must make on the instructions of the toy. It is this principle of play on which childhood specialists have focused. Several reasons for fear emerged around the themes of death and virtuality.

A number of professionals feared that the death of the virtual animal could be the source of trauma for the child who would have really attached himself to his animal ersatz. The French press, which reported the suicide of an American child after the death of his Tamagotchi, placed this danger in the realm of possibility.

For some specialists, the principle of the Tamagotchi game, which in fact confers a power of life or death on the animal, can cause feelings of guilt in the child, in case he imagines that the animal is "dead" because of his fault, because he has not taken good care of it. More generally, such a rejection of adults for this game is indicative of the unease they feel about seeing childhood and death associated: children do not have to play with death, even virtual death. The very function of resuscitation has appeared strange to some adults as it casts doubt on the reality of death. Reversing the most common criticism of Tamagotchi that the child could take their animal's virtual death seriously, they fear that this resuscitation function may lead children to consider death as a game.

Finally, the problem of the possible confusion between reality and the imagination among young people emerged, driven by the psychiatrists who expressed themselves. According to them, the risk of schizophrenic manifestations is low but real, since we are not, with Tamagotchi, in front of a real transitional object around which the child builds an imaginary universe. Not having as their function the transitional objects as an intermediary between inner and outer reality, they can encourage a "derealization" consisting in preferring to enter into a relationship with a virtual creature rather than with its fellow creatures, which is a way of denying bodily reality


----------



## Bimmel (Sep 12, 2018)

I hope she will have a lot of "long blocks". They fit everywhere!


----------



## duwen (Sep 12, 2018)

She better remember to blow it


----------



## KHEOPS (Sep 12, 2018)

Ah ah ah ah, this is in my signature ( Retrogaming machines spoiler), first line.
+1 like


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 12, 2018)

duwen said:


> She better remember to blow it


If she keeps her slot clean then she wont have to blow it lol.


----------



## Jonna (Sep 12, 2018)

Ugh, who the hell bumped this topic? 

I was hoping I'd forget about the constant debating from this thread.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Sep 12, 2018)

Jonna said:


> Ugh, who the hell bumped this topic?
> 
> I was hoping I'd forget about the constant debating from this thread.


Rip in Spaghetti NEVER FORGETTI!

Oops... missed it by one day. Damn, and now the EU will bring me to the court for memeing!


----------



## Catsinabucket (Sep 12, 2018)

God why is this back


----------



## Reploid (Sep 12, 2018)

So... calculator cheated on her or something?


----------



## KHEOPS (Sep 12, 2018)

No, there is no competition.
itI'm still laughing about it.

The summary of this post (a woman marrying tetris cartidge)  would be
She better remember to blow it


> AmandaRose
> If she keeps her slot clean then she wont have to blow it lol


The end
Mouah ah!ah!

Frankly, he deserves a medal for the best joke.
Not seriously? Can you imagine the scene in your head?( slot clean...) Ah ah ah ah
Amanda rose
You made my day more beautiful


----------



## BORTZ (Sep 12, 2018)

Slow news day, Metro? I was wondering why I was having deja vu with this story. It was originally posted in January.


----------



## leon315 (Sep 12, 2018)

Everyday we stray further from god's light.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 12, 2018)

This raises concerns over taxes and honestly consent. She's trying to marry something that is literally an inanimate object that can not legally consent because it's literally an inanimate object. How would anything like this even be handled on a legal scale?
I always try to watch how these cases turn out, even though they never make it far.


----------



## jimmyj (Sep 12, 2018)

Lilith Valentine said:


> This raises concerns over taxes and honestly consent. She's trying to marry something that is literally an inanimate object that can not legally consent because it's literally an inanimate object. How would anything like this even be handled on a legal scale?
> I always try to watch how these cases turn out, even though they never make it far.


the dev of tetris clearly has to sign the legal thing smh


----------



## duwen (Sep 13, 2018)

Lilith Valentine said:


> This raises concerns over taxes and honestly consent. She's trying to marry something that is literally an inanimate object that can not legally consent because it's literally an inanimate object. How would anything like this even be handled on a legal scale?
> I always try to watch how these cases turn out, even though they never make it far.


I'm going to set up a law firm that represents sex toys... and maybe NES carts too.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Sep 13, 2018)

No idea why people take this seriously, when it is just not legally binding make-believe without any relation to taxes or any kind of formality recognized by the government. Just some people getting together in a private place to make a private party to celebrate the government doesn't know or cares what private event. As I said, not so different than a kid marrying his imaginary fiancee in his pillows and blankets castle.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 13, 2018)

duwen said:


> I'm going to set up a law firm that represents sex toys... and maybe NES carts too.


I am talking about the fact that a NES cart literally can't sign anything. Are people just going to entertain her?


----------



## duwen (Sep 13, 2018)

Lilith Valentine said:


> I am talking about the fact that a NES cart literally can't sign anything. Are people just going to entertain her?


Your dildo can't sign anything either


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 13, 2018)

duwen said:


> Your dildo can't sign anything either


And I am not marrying any of my toys


----------



## duwen (Sep 13, 2018)

Lilith Valentine said:


> And I am not marrying any of my toys


...just raping them without consent


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 13, 2018)

duwen said:


> ...just raping them without consent


When I am talking aboit consent, I am talking about the ability to sign paperwork for legal purposes. I shouldn't take this seriously, but I do wonder just how far this can go when one party is obviously a NES cart.


----------



## duwen (Sep 13, 2018)

Lilith Valentine said:


> When I am talking aboit consent, I am talking about the ability to sign paperwork for legal purposes. I shouldn't take this seriously, but I do wonder just how far this can go when one party is obviously a NES cart.


Obviously I'm joking around, and I mean no offense... I'm just trying to highlight the absurdity of the path this argument leads down, especially when concerning the notion of consent.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 13, 2018)

duwen said:


> Obviously I'm joking around, and I mean no offense... I'm just trying to highlight the absurdity of the path this argument leads down, especially when concerning the notion of consent.


It is an extremely absurd argument, why I made it for that reason. I want to know how something that is an inanimate object and can't legally sign for itself to actually do such a thing. How far would something like that make it?


----------



## duwen (Sep 13, 2018)

Well, theoretically, if it's okay to 'rape' an inanimate object without it's consent, or destroy (aka. "murder") an inanimate object without any societal penalties, I imagine the joyous celebration of holy matrimony to an inanimate object would also be okay.


----------



## Song of storms (Sep 13, 2018)

sarkwalvein said:


> (but I don't think promoting this kind on behavior in kids is a good idea anyway, I mean it's not very mentally healthy, it would be hard for a person that marriages her cartridge to seek emotional support in the cartridge afterwards, it is not a human!... but well, who knows, Tetris will always be there for you anyway... I guess /s)


Kids nowadays are growing up watching Logan Paul and shitty internet memes, telling people on the internet to kys and bullying the weaker kids at school, whom end up killing themselves or shooting up a school.

I believe that marrying a videogame cartridge is harmless.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Sep 13, 2018)

Song of storms said:


> Kids nowadays are growing up watching Logan Paul and shitty internet memes, telling people on the internet to kys and bullying the weaker kids at school, whom end up killing themselves or shooting up a school.





sarkwalvein said:


> It is complicated, but I think it wouldn't be a good idea to give anything with a weird type of addictive-reward behavior to kids.
> Not only tamagotchis, but also most smartphone games, specially social media.
> I really believe that really fucks up their minds, in the respect of what they learn to believe is worthwhile.
> 
> Kids being posers trying to fit in was always a thing, that is not new. But social media makes it even worse, and children become trained slaves of the make-believe. For me, that is sad.





Song of storms said:


> I believe that marrying a videogame cartridge is harmless.


I think it is harmless for everybody else, yes. And my "I usually don't give a fuck if it doesn't do me bad" kind of (asshole) personality will make me just ignore it completely. That's in the one hand.
But if you asked me what I think, regarding if it is harmless for the person actually doing it, just as you quoted, I think it can be bad for themselves:


sarkwalvein said:


> *it would be hard for a person that marriages her cartridge to seek emotional support in the cartridge afterwards*


I mean, it will be such a good talkative and supportive companion as Wilson the volleyball.


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 13, 2018)

17 pages discussing a story from the worst newspaper in the UK. I find that hilarious


----------



## sarkwalvein (Sep 13, 2018)

AmandaRose said:


> 17 pages discussing a story from the worst newspaper in the UK. I find that hilarious


You know, if there is something just one and only one thing that newspapers is good at, it is writing clickbaits and generating heated yet superfluous discussions around the topic.
Yeah sensationalism at its best, they have mastered it, it just works... Sure they are making some kind of revenue from this up to this day.


PS: Actually The Sun and the Daily Mail are also very good at it, UK knows how to do it... our "Bild" can only dream of reaching those standard yet it tries hard all day long and perhaps someday it will surpass them. It is commendable /s.


----------



## puss2puss (Sep 13, 2018)

''..un homme se couds le cul, et chie par les oreilles!..une lesbienne se fait poser une bite en metal!.. ca devient pathetic..seul facon que ca s'explique, Dieu se pique!'' - Les Vulgaires Machins

(''..a man sew his ass and shit with his ears.. a lesbienne is being added a metal d***.. people are becoming pathetic, the only logic explanation: god takes drugs!'' part of a french song saying that the reason why humans are 'weird' is because god takes drugs..)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



AmandaRose said:


> 17 pages discussing a story from the worst newspaper in the UK. I find that hilarious


yup..and in the end, its 17pages that deserves a place in the EoF 
..lets make it worth!


----------



## AmandaRose (Sep 13, 2018)

The metro is terrible you could have some kinda major event happening in the world like a terrorist attack or an earthquake or something and the story will be on page 10 and the first 9 pages will all be about some celebrity getting her boobs out.


----------



## KHEOPS (Sep 13, 2018)

I don't think this post is useless, we discuss, exchange our points of view, and that's what a community looks like, no matter what the subject, technical or not


----------



## puss2puss (Sep 13, 2018)

KHEOPS said:


> I don't think this post is useless, we discuss, exchange our points of view, and that's what a community looks like, no matter what the subject, technical or not


indeed
but, no-one said it was a useless thread


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 13, 2018)

Lilith Valentine said:


> It is an extremely absurd argument, why I made it for that reason. I want to know how something that is an inanimate object and can't legally sign for itself to actually do such a thing. How far would something like that make it?


"legally sign for itself" It can''t even illegally sign. At least robosexuals have a chance for robots to sign for themselves...


----------



## KHEOPS (Sep 13, 2018)

↑ kheops
I don't think this post is useless, we discuss, exchange our points of view, and that's what a community looks like, no matter what the subject, technical or not

Puss2puss
indeed
but, no-one said it was a useless thread

OP wiiUbricker (page 9)


> ↑
> Dat moment when GBATemp news reporters run out of ideas and report about some random shit lol
> bla bla bla and a couple of other quotes I can’t be bothered to quote here:
> 
> ...


----------



## omnipresent (Sep 13, 2018)

It’s strange… But actually kind of cute.


----------



## Longshot56 (Feb 20, 2019)

WiiUBricker said:


> View attachment 110772
> 
> A woman in Florida is said to have _objectophila_, a condition that makes her physically and emotionally attracted to inanimate objects instead of people. In an interview with Metro, she stated that she grew up being attracted to all sorts of objects, from GPS devices, iPods, treadmills etc.
> 
> ...


Always Florida. Also, how do you get turned on by the Iphone X


----------



## DRAGONBALLVINTAGE (Feb 20, 2019)

Longshot56 said:


> Always Florida. Also, how do you get turned on by the Iphone X




 
ANDROID MASTER RACE!


----------



## smileyhead (Feb 20, 2019)

Longshot56 said:


> Always Florida. Also, how do you get turned on by the Iphone X


Nice necrobump


----------



## sarkwalvein (Feb 20, 2019)

DRAGONBALLVINTAGE said:


> View attachment 158360
> ANDROID MASTER RACE!


Best necrobump art ever.


----------



## kingtut (Feb 22, 2019)

I wonder what she thinks of tetris 99?


----------



## smileyhead (Feb 22, 2019)

kingtut said:


> I wonder what she thinks of tetris 99?


It's one giant orgy


----------



## Hanafuda (Feb 22, 2019)

Late to the party, but on-topic ...


----------



## Sabarek (Feb 22, 2019)

That cartridge looks really worn out. I do not want to think what she was doing with it...


----------



## Hanafuda (Feb 22, 2019)

Sabarek said:


> That cartridge looks really worn out. I do not want to think what she was doing with it...



Gotta 'blow on it' if you want it to work.


(I'm sure someone already did that joke in this thread, like a year ago, but what the hell?)


----------



## Viri (Feb 22, 2019)

Do I even wanna see what the sex is like between her and the Tetris cart?


----------



## Sabarek (Feb 22, 2019)

Viri said:


> Do I even wanna see what the sex is like between her and the Tetris cart?


Pretty sure there's at least one video of that on the Internet. These days, the only thing that hasn't been used as a sex toy is probably Eiffel Tower...


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Feb 22, 2019)

Ah, I remember this thread. I think.


----------



## gamesquest1 (Feb 24, 2019)

Viri said:


> Do I even wanna see what the sex is like between her and the Tetris cart?


----------



## MrCokeacola (Feb 24, 2019)

omnipresent said:


> It’s strange… But actually kind of cute.


Ya that tetris cart is p cute tbh.


----------



## Taleweaver (Feb 24, 2019)

Sabarek said:


> Pretty sure there's at least one video of that on the Internet. These days, the only thing that hasn't been used as a sex toy is probably Eiffel Tower...


I boldly went and googled "tetris porn videos". 

...

But beware: there is no way to ungoogle the following...


Spoiler



Extra warning: this isn't a joke: it really is mature content. And yes, it IS with a tetris cartridge. So you better be 18+


Spoiler



(EDITED BY BIG SPOIL SPORT MOD, google it yourself if your one of the 6 people in the world into that stuff)


----------



## gamesquest1 (Feb 24, 2019)

Taleweaver said:


> I boldly went and googled "tetris porn videos".
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


dude too far, i mean its not even like........, the tetris cart, ok its a little old and grey but damn wtf.

i guess rule 32 exists for a reason


----------

